

Backtesting Detour's “Progressive Equity” Against the Facebook IPO - cyrusradfar
http://kapuno.com/conversation/bblc6nqbe6qte

======
cyrusradfar
UPDATED: The first version had an incredibly big math error early in my post
which ruined the calculation. Honestly, the error ended up to be about 10% but
it was egregious to say 1% of a 90 billion is $90M.

Thanks to @p45c41 (on Twitter) and many others here for telling me
simultaneously.

